# Poppy liver failure - goodish news



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I saw Poppy's vet this morning - the news is reasonably positive, although there is still a long way to go and it is too soon to know the long term prognosis. All the figures are down, with several important ones (notably albumen and ammonia) within normal range. Bilirubin and bile acid are still extremely high, but are down considerably from three weeks ago. The overall picture is of a liver that is still functioning, but with considerable inflammation especially of the bile ducts. The plan is to continue treating with prednidale, Denamarin (SAM-e and silybin) and Destolit (bile thinner), plus the special hepatic diet, which she has started eating again. More tests in four weeks.

This thread continues from: 








Afternoon at the emergency vet...


Sweet Poppy. I'm so sorry she has gone through this, and hope her healing is rapid. Maybe the new food plan will help resolve this over the long haul.




www.poodleforum.com




and








Poppy still unwell


Poppy was recovering well from her bout of bloody diarrhoea and vomiting 10 days ago, but since finishing the metrodinazole at the weekend she has started vomiting a few hours after meals, and is obviously uncomfortable and not herself. I have been feeding her Royal Canin gastro sensitivity...




www.poodleforum.com





I thought it may be helpful to others facing similar issues in the future to pull the threads together under liver failure.

Poppy herself is bright, bouncy, hungry and _bored_! She doesn’t want to walk for more than a few hundred yards, but needs the stimulation of being out and about - I can see a buggy looming…!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That is goodish news. Hopefully it will continue to be a chronic illness you can manage for many years.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear the positive news, something to watch but doable.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Glad to hear she is doing a bit better. I know how hard it is hoping for them to recover. My sister found a stray dog that she ended up keeping. He went into random acute liver failure twice, and it was only ever determined to be some sort of anaphylaxis. He almost died those two times. The second time he actually stopped breathing and I had to force his throat open on the way to the vet to let air get through. First time his liver values (I don't recall what they were measuring specifically) were 4000. Second time they were over 10,000. He had to get plasma infusions both times, and he ended up pulling through fine and after the second time he never had another reaction. Hoping Poppy will pull through and do well too.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad there is some positive news and that Poppy is still happy. The buggy sounds like a great plan!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is goodish news for sure. And goodish is way better than baddish on all scales.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We purchased a wagon for our ailing dog! Poppy will look so cute going for a ride and sniffing the fresh air. It's nice because they can get out for a minute or two, explore a small area, and then it's back in for another little journey to somewhere else.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Healing wishes and hopes for a firm good from across the pond.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm glad to hear the goodish news.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Definitely goodish and even hopeful for continued stabilization. Continuing to send your sweet poppet Poppy and you good and healing thoughts from Cali, Fjm. Love your buggy idea; it's exactly why I got mine.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very goodish news! Sounds like everything is trending in the right direction!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So glad to hear this relieving news! Can't wait to see photos of Poppy in a perambulator, waving her little paw to the common folk ?


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

fjm said:


> I saw Poppy's vet this morning - the news is reasonably positive, although there is still a long way to go and it is too soon to know the long term prognosis. All the figures are down, with several important ones (notably albumen and ammonia) within normal range. Bilirubin and bile acid are still extremely high, but are down considerably from three weeks ago. The overall picture is of a liver that is still functioning, but with considerable inflammation especially of the bile ducts. The plan is to continue treating with prednidale, Denamarin (SAM-e and silybin) and Destolit (bile thinner), plus the special hepatic diet, which she has started eating again. More tests in four weeks.
> 
> This thread continues from:
> 
> ...


Wishing you and Poppy the best

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

After happily eating the canned hepatic food for a week Poppy refused it this morning. She has had some chicken porridge, but didn't eat all of it. She is still very keen on treats and chicken, so I don't think she is particularly nauseous, but I have a couple of days of anti-nausea tablets in reserve just in case. My anxiety levels shoot up at every worrying sign, though, remembering how very quickly she went from not wanting to eat to needing intensive care - I feel each could be a blip on the road to recovery, or the start of a sudden and catastrophic decline.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww hugs, hopefully its just an off morning and she will pop up to herself as the day goes on.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Echoing Mufar's virtual hugs, Fjm. You and Poppy and her vet team have been doing everything possible. This may be a little blip, a glitch, just of course it is natural for you to be alarmed.

I'm sending you two love and healthy thoughts from here. Keep us posted.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We grabbed a break in the weather to go for a walk - much excitement at meeting human and canine friends, then Poppy snuggled in the car while Sophy and I got a couple of miles in, with blue skies and sunshine to make up for the blustery wind. Poppy then finished her porridge with some of the cats' special chicken, so I am hoping it was just an acid tummy blip (paws and fingers crossed!). I am not used to having to tempt Poppy, though, and don't want her to get into the habit of refusing meals in the hope of something better, but nutrition is such an important part of managing liver failure that waiting her out really isn't an option. So far good old chicken is still proving irresistible - long may it last!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad you have a break in the weather. It should lift everyone's spirits and hopefully appetites too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm hoping it was a blip too, and I'm glad you guys got a break in the weather. Sending hugs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm hoping the chicken remains irresistible. Sending you hugs and love from here.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good day all around.siba, the poodle who won BIS at Westminster eats only chicken, so Poppy is in good company. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds like the day went well, and perhaps it was a blip in her recovery. I understand adding chicken to her meals to be a good thing to keep her eating what she needs to be eating. I hope it continues and that the bad weather is now behind you for the most part.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

fjm said:


> We grabbed a break in the weather to go for a walk - much excitement at meeting human and canine friends, then Poppy snuggled in the car while Sophy and I got a couple of miles in, with blue skies and sunshine to make up for the blustery wind. Poppy then finished her porridge with some of the cats' special chicken, so I am hoping it was just an acid tummy blip (paws and fingers crossed!). I am not used to having to tempt Poppy, though, and don't want her to get into the habit of refusing meals in the hope of something better, but nutrition is such an important part of managing liver failure that waiting her out really isn't an option. So far good old chicken is still proving irresistible - long may it last!


Sending good wishes your way[emoji8]

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

48 hours later Poppy is once more eating the hepatic diet, with a bit of chicken added to aid palatability. I have worked out how to turn the porridge into mini muffins - easier to transport if we are out and about, and a more appealing texture. I am freezing her various foods in ice cube trays and then bagging up the chunks - that way I can defrost a few at a time and avoid throwing whole pots and cans away when she changes her mind. Horrible weather here - we managed a brief walk this morning but it has rained steadily ever since - so lots of rainy day games and quick dashes out to do the necessary. Both dogs are now sleeping comfortably in beds by my chair - I should be at the annual Residents Meeting but cried off for once!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope this settles into be your new normal, not quite normal, mostly good and fairly easy to manage.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

FJM you are so clever with the food and snacks! I still have your recipe for mini treats, for the day when I buy a silpan sheet. Hope the weather turns around soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too am hoping this is the new normal - bit by bit we are adapting routines and making things fit. Breakfast for all the animals plus Prednidale for Poppy when I first get up; out for a very short wander around the grounds and down by the river around 9am, weather permitting; back in time for Denamarin on an empty stomach at 10am; Poppy lunch around noon; a longer walk for Sophy at some point, while Poppy snoozes; supper for all at 4pm with Destolit for Poppy; supper for Poppy at 8pm. And in between lots of trips out into the garden and lots of games - those very tiny treats are extremely useful! Sophy has piled on weight due to not enough exercise and my losing track of how much I was feeding her in all the worry and muddle, so she is now on a diet, but even so she can have 40 or more tiny treats, which is a lot of games.

Thank heavens I am retired, and can plan my days around their needs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For breakfast today Poppy had:
1 chunk of chicken breast with a Prednidale tablet hidden in it
1 mini oat and chicken muffin
1 cube minced chicken
2 cubes RC hepatic

She said it was _scrummy _and licked the bowl clean! And I am happy as it hit all the targets for calories, protein, and most other nutrients. I weighed her yesterday and she is not losing weight, which is a good thing (neither is Sophy yet, unfortunately!). Our attempts to walk were stymied by flooding on the footpaths, but we did get out of the house and into the fresh air for a bit, and even saw clear skies and watery sunshine. Wish we could share all this wet around a bit - we have far more than we need or want at the moment!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> 48 hours later Poppy is once more eating the hepatic diet, with a bit of chicken added to aid palatability. I have worked out how to turn the porridge into mini muffins - easier to transport if we are out and about, and a more appealing texture. I am freezing her various foods in ice cube trays and then bagging up the chunks - that way I can defrost a few at a time and avoid throwing whole pots and cans away when she changes her mind. Horrible weather here - we managed a brief walk this morning but it has rained steadily ever since - so lots of rainy day games and quick dashes out to do the necessary. Both dogs are now sleeping comfortably in beds by my chair - I should be at the annual Residents Meeting but cried off for once!


If Poppy only knew what her mom is willing to do for her well being. I’m sure she senses your efforts to make her life easier and is trying to do her best eating. Hopefully the weather will get better and you all will get out for fresh air. Until then, stay warm, comfy and get some rest yourself.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

fjm said:


> For breakfast today Poppy had:
> 1 chunk of chicken breast with a Prednidale tablet hidden in it
> 1 mini oat and chicken muffin
> 1 cube minced chicken
> ...


Good show, Poppy! And you are such a diligent mom. Hope the rain lets up for you. Please send it to the British Columbia interior. Charlie the Poodle has unfortunately discovered that 6 feet of snowpack in the backyard means he can step across the barely visible top of the fence and go visiting his friend Wolf in his adjoining yard. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have as much rain as you would like, CP, but please don't send any snow in return! Poppy was positively joyous this morning - we had a lot of disturbance from the cats being silly the night before, and I was so sleepy I actually went to bed when Poppy asked me to at 8.30pm. I woke her up to go out for a pee around 2am, and then we slept till 7am when she ate her breakfast with enthusiasm. Lots of restful sleep and good food - just what she needs.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> Have as much rain as you would like, CP, but please don't send any snow in return! Poppy was positively joyous this morning - we had a lot of disturbance from the cats being silly the night before, and I was so sleepy I actually went to bed when Poppy asked me to at 8.30pm. I woke her up to go out for a pee around 2am, and then we slept till 7am when she ate her breakfast with enthusiasm. Lots of restful sleep and good food - just what she needs.


Yay for restful sleep and good food!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yesterday we went for a walk by the shore and for the first time Poppy did not want to get back in the car after her short stroll, and insisted on walking on with Sophy and me. She was tired after a few hundred yards and I carried her back, but a promising sign. Today she happily walked the full half mile of our usual early walk by the river - the sun was shining, the wind has dropped, and it felt positively Spring like after yesterday's sleet and hail! I have noticed her nose is moist, too - it has been very dry and rough since her illness started. There may be no connection, but it certainly looks less sore. 

Blood tests in two weeks - I am not going to get too hopeful as I know how apparently miraculous steroids can be, but for now she is very happy, very bouncy, eating well, and seems generally comfortable. I am counting my blessings...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> Yesterday we went for a walk by the shore and for the first time Poppy did not want to get back in the car after her short stroll, and insisted on walking on with Sophy and me. She was tired after a few hundred yards and I carried her back, but a promising sign. Today she happily walked the full half mile of our usual early walk by the river - the sun was shining, the wind has dropped, and it felt positively Spring like after yesterday's sleet and hail! I have noticed her nose is moist, too - it has been very dry and rough since her illness started. There may be no connection, but it certainly looks less sore.
> 
> Blood tests in two weeks - I am not going to get too hopeful as I know how apparently miraculous steroids can be, but for now she is very happy, very bouncy, eating well, and seems generally comfortable. I am counting my blessings...


I am hoping Poppy will prevail, to me it's always been how well my animal friend lives and enjoys life, the rest will sort itself.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been thinking the same way, Twyla - better months or even only weeks of happy bouncing than years of feeling as miserably ill as she was at first. It is six weeks since diagnosis and starting treatment and she seems to be improving fairly steadily, and that is enough to make me happy for now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry this is late, but, I'm so happy that you guys had a good day with Poppy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is still well - slight upset last night when she had an uncomfy tummy and couldn't settle, but after a couple of trips outside she slept through till morning. She is now doing the half mile early morning walk every day, plus another very short outing later on - both with the encouragement of a few treats along the way. I have to take care not to go too far or she needs to be carried back, but it is a big improvement over the hundred yards or so she was managing a few weeks ago.

I have been mixing a little minced chicken into her hepatic diet - her blood tests indicated no problems with protein, and from what I have read a rather higher level than that in the canned food is advisable at this stage. It also seems to be what keeps her eating it - this morning I had run out and offered her plain canned. I got a look of pure amazement, as if it were torn up cardboard... I had to raid a spoonful of chicken from the cats' food, and once that was mixed in the cardboard suddenly became edible and she emptied he bowl.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good girl Poppy! How lovely to get back out for a ramble .


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

So glad to hear a good report on Poppy! It is very nice that your walks are normalizing. Taking a walk together is such a pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Poppy is still well - slight upset last night when she had an uncomfy tummy and couldn't settle, but after a couple of trips outside she slept through till morning. She is now doing the half mile early morning walk every day, plus another very short outing later on - both with the encouragement of a few treats along the way. I have to take care not to go too far or she needs to be carried back, but it is a big improvement over the hundred yards or so she was managing a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have been mixing a little minced chicken into her hepatic diet - her blood tests indicated no problems with protein, and from what I have read a rather higher level than that in the canned food is advisable at this stage. It also seems to be what keeps her eating it - this morning I had run out and offered her plain canned. I got a look of pure amazement, as if it were torn up cardboard... I had to raid a spoonful of chicken from the cats' food, and once that was mixed in the cardboard suddenly became edible and she emptied he bowl.


You are ingenious when it comes to motivation to eat & walk for Poppy and it sounds like she is gratifying you by trying to get better. Together you are doing the best possible under the circumstances. I hope the rest of furry bunch sense that Poppy needs you the most and don’t act jealous. Hope this week is better then the previous.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunny, Spring-like weather today. It was my upholstery class, but we fitted in a half mile down by the river on the way and nearly a mile round the village at lunch time, which is the most Poppy has walked since this all began. And then she came into the hall why I ate my lunch and delighted everyone by bouncing enthusiastically after the tiny home made treats I tossed for her and for Sophy - they all know how worried I have been. She really does seem better every day - the blood tests on Monday will tell how well her liver is recovering, but it is lovely to see her so cheerful.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m so glad that Poppy is continuing to improve and return to her happy self. Hoping for good news from the next blood tests.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so happy that Poppy is improving and is bouncy. I'm hoping for good news with the blood test


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Sunny, Spring-like weather today. It was my upholstery class, but we fitted in a half mile down by the river on the way and nearly a mile round the village at lunch time, which is the most Poppy has walked since this all began. And then she came into the hall why I ate my lunch and delighted everyone by bouncing enthusiastically after the tiny home made treats I tossed for her and for Sophy - they all know how worried I have been. She really does seem better every day - the blood tests on Monday will tell how well her liver is recovering, but it is lovely to see her so cheerful.


Poppy, what a girl! So wonderful to hear about her walks. Even the weather is trying to support her and you. I’m sure her furry siblings are trying to be supportive in their own way. Fingers crossed for Monday’s test results. But till then, enjoy each minute she seems better. Big virtual hug to you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More goodish news today. Poppy’s liver enzyme results are generally improving - still very high, but down considerably from where they were, and no change in the ones that were already OK. Her vet recommends continuing the drugs as they are for another four weeks, then possibly starting to slightly reduce the steroids depending on how she is, with more tests in eight weeks. She is happily eating the special hepatic food as long as I mix in some chicken - the extra protein is a Good Thing at this stage - but what with steroids and me being paranoid about her not eating she has piled on weight. The vet is not concerned, but I am now weighing out her daily ration to stop her getting ever bulgier. He was very complementary about my care of her - he said how much easier it was to explain things to someone who knew how to research and how to discard the woo. There is still a chance she may make a complete recovery, although the probability is a chronic condition to be managed with diet and drugs.

She is now happily walking up to 3/4 mile at a time, and doing around 1.5 miles a day - a great improvement on wanting to get back in the car after two minutes, and one that makes it much easier to get out and about. Or would, if it would only stop raining!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That;s a wonderful update. Fingers and toes crossed that she fully recovers, or it's a manageable chronic disease.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Great news !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad to hear dear Poppy is doing so well. That did my soul good today. Gentle hugs, friend.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent news, so glad to hear it!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

fjm said:


> More goodish news today. Poppy’s liver enzyme results are generally improving - still very high, but down considerably from where they were, and no change in the ones that were already OK. Her vet recommends continuing the drugs as they are for another four weeks, then possibly starting to slightly reduce the steroids depending on how she is, with more tests in eight weeks. She is happily eating the special hepatic food as long as I mix in some chicken - the extra protein is a Good Thing at this stage - but what with steroids and me being paranoid about her not eating she has piled on weight. The vet is not concerned, but I am now weighing out her daily ration to stop her getting ever bulgier. He was very complementary about my care of her - he said how much easier it was to explain things to someone who knew how to research and how to discard the woo. There is still a chance she may make a complete recovery, although the probability is a chronic condition to be managed with diet and drugs.
> 
> She is now happily walking up to 3/4 mile at a time, and doing around 1.5 miles a day - a great improvement on wanting to get back in the car after two minutes, and one that makes it much easier to get out and about. Or would, if it would only stop raining!


So glad to hear that Poppy is improving. A testament to the great care you are giving her

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> More goodish news today. Poppy’s liver enzyme results are generally improving - still very high, but down considerably from where they were, and no change in the ones that were already OK. Her vet recommends continuing the drugs as they are for another four weeks, then possibly starting to slightly reduce the steroids depending on how she is, with more tests in eight weeks. She is happily eating the special hepatic food as long as I mix in some chicken - the extra protein is a Good Thing at this stage - but what with steroids and me being paranoid about her not eating she has piled on weight. The vet is not concerned, but I am now weighing out her daily ration to stop her getting ever bulgier. He was very complementary about my care of her - he said how much easier it was to explain things to someone who knew how to research and how to discard the woo. There is still a chance she may make a complete recovery, although the probability is a chronic condition to be managed with diet and drugs.
> 
> She is now happily walking up to 3/4 mile at a time, and doing around 1.5 miles a day - a great improvement on wanting to get back in the car after two minutes, and one that makes it much easier to get out and about. Or would, if it would only stop raining!


You were so worried about the tests. Hope the latest results helped a little. You are so attuned to slightest change in Poppy’s health, eating/walking and other habits, that she feels safe in your care. Just hope you have someone close, besides her vet, with whom you can talk about your worries and anxiety. Poppy has problems, but knowledge and love for her, make you anxious and drain you. Keeping you and her, as well as the rest of your furry bunch in my thoughts and prayers. There are next 8 weeks ahead of you till vet’s recheck & more tests. Hope the rain will give way to sunshine and you can enjoy the walks and being outside. You need it as much as Poppy.
Big hug.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome news!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so happy to read this! I hope Poppy continues to feel better?. (Hugs)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We are all finding it much easier now that Poppy is happy to walk a bit - when we were leaving her in the car Sophy would keep telling me I had forgotten something, and try to take me back to get her. We are now adapting old routines and easing into new ones - back to our regular morning walk by the river to catch up on friends and p-mails, and home for Poppy's medicines and chicken all round, a few treats for Sophy when Poppy gets her extra meals, a break for a sit and a cuddle and a game of hunt the treat on longer walks, etc, etc. I can quite see why owner compliance is a problem in dealing with liver disease, though - to anyone who doesn't know Poppy seems absolutely fine, and I am still having to intervene to stop some of my elderly neighbours giving her thoroughly unsuitable treats!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was a bit off this morning - uncomfy and diarrhoea - so I took her over to the vets, worrying she might be heading back down the slippery slope. We did a very careful handover and history taking in the carpark, then lovely vet brought her back out after a thorough examination and blood taken - we both feared this could be the start of her liver deteriorating. Nothing much wrong with her clinically, so he gave me metronidazole to start immediately, and a second AB to start if the blood test results should indicate it was necessary. 

Just got the results - not a full set as their in-house machine is pretty basic, but everything it could measure has halved, and bilirubin is back in normal range. So it looks as if she just has a touch of colitis, and her liver is continuing to improve steadily. Normally I would just give her a bland diet, but because of everything else she has a few days of yet more medication for it and is delighted - _more_ scrummy chicken!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

FJM, it must’ve been a very difficult morning for both: Poppy & you. Hopefully, between metronidazole & your loving TLC, diarrhea will be short episode. Commonly, rice is used for diarrhea. Any chance oatmeal might sooth her stomach ( you can add chicken or anything you deem necessary)? Sasha is allergic to chicken & salmon, so we cooked non-fat beef hamburger, then rinsed through with hot water and mixed with rice for dinner, but AM feeding we tried oatmeal - it has detoxifying properties (rolled oats are less chewy & easy to just swallow).
Just trying to help in any way I may. With the isolation, anything that happens, feels scarier. Hang on dear, this too shall pass.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you guys had a difficult morning, but I'm very happy to hear that Poppy's liver is improving and that she gets chicken!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Mick - the hepatic and chicken has kept her on an even keel for the last six weeks or so, and I am reluctant to change it if I can avoid it. I do have chicken and oatmeal in the freezer if necessary, but with luck this will clear quickly. If it had not been for the liver issue it would have been a squeeze of tummy paste, 24 hours of chicken and rice and no worry at all, but as things are any digestive upsets are a big red flag.

Poppy is very happy about the chicken too, F-W!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Thanks Mick - the hepatic and chicken has kept her on an even keel for the last six weeks or so, and I am reluctant to change it if I can avoid it. I do have chicken and oatmeal in the freezer if necessary, but with luck this will clear quickly. If it had not been for the liver issue it would have been a squeeze of tummy paste, 24 hours of chicken and rice and no worry at all, but as things are any digestive upsets are a big red flag.
> 
> Poppy is very happy about the chicken too, F-W!


FJM,
You know Poppy and what to do in this situation best. My apology for intruding. It’s heartbreaking, to understand how scary for you, each change in Poppy’s GI function is; it can be nothing or something serious. My wishful thinking got the better of me. Will try not to stick in, but try to support you from afar. My thoughts and 🙏🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 for Poppy’s and your well-being.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

As I started to read your post, I was dreading what you wrote.....what a relief that her liver tests continue to improve. I know with the medication and your tlc she will be back to normal quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mick said:


> FJM,
> You know Poppy and what to do in this situation best. My apology for intruding. It’s heartbreaking, to understand how scary for you, each change in Poppy’s GI function is; it can be nothing or something serious.


Mick, you are not intruding at all, just being kind and caring as you always are - Poppy will be on oatmeal in a flash if the canned food proves to upset her tum!

Yes, it was a sticky few hours waiting for the results, Skylar - I had rather hoped the vet would say it was nothing to worry about when I phoned, but his concern, and the added precautions to avoid direct contact, all made it seem even more doom laden. 

She is bouncing back very quickly - a short walk for her today, I think, and a longer one for Sophy and me. Glorious Spring sunshine here, and the overgrown garden beckons...


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Mick, you are not intruding at all, just being kind and caring as you always are - Poppy will be on oatmeal in a flash if the canned food proves to upset her tum!
> 
> Yes, it was a sticky few hours waiting for the results, Skylar - I had rather hoped the vet would say it was nothing to worry about when I phoned, but his concern, and the added precautions to avoid direct contact, all made it seem even more doom laden.
> 
> She is bouncing back very quickly - a short walk for her today, I think, and a longer one for Sophy and me. Glorious Spring sunshine here, and the overgrown garden beckons...


FJM,
How did the short walk(s) go?Was Poppy able to manage it?
You are getting double routine of walks between Poppy & Sophie. How are you holding up? It’s nice to hear that you are thinking about your garden needing work; something to take your mind off cautiously optimistic to gloom, and back. Try not to over exert yourself between the girls care & the garden. Enjoy the sunshine and sights of spring blooms.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She's doing well, thanks Mick. Back to enjoying walks of up to a mile, especially if I take care to have a few treats in my pocket to encourage her.

I definitely overdid it a bit myself yesterday clearing out the garage, so am being a bit more careful now, and building up a little at a time. Always tempting to launch in and do to much when the sun starts shining...


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

fjm said:


> Mick, you are not intruding at all, just being kind and caring as you always are - Poppy will be on oatmeal in a flash if the canned food proves to upset her tum!
> 
> Yes, it was a sticky few hours waiting for the results, Skylar - I had rather hoped the vet would say it was nothing to worry about when I phoned, but his concern, and the added precautions to avoid direct contact, all made it seem even more doom laden.
> 
> She is bouncing back very quickly - a short walk for her today, I think, and a longer one for Sophy and me. Glorious Spring sunshine here, and the overgrown garden beckons...


So glad to hear this good news about dear Poppy 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A big day tomorrow - we start reducing the prednisolone! Just a little nerve wracking, but I know what to watch out for, and can increase it again if necessary. Three calendar months since it all started - with everything else that has happened it sometimes feels like half a lifetime. 

Poppy has been much more her usual self over the last week or two - little things like tucking herself in beside me on my chair and snuggling under the duvet at bedtime, as well as enjoying longer walks. The more clement weather certainly helps - she does not like the cold - but I also think she is generally feeling better. Now to see if that continues on a reduced dose of steroids.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Fingers crossed for sweet Poppy to continue feeling good during the med decrease. Sending my love halfway around the world to you all. ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Amazing how many lifetimes can pass in a blink!

I've got my fingers crossed that future updates continue to be positive. You've got this, Poppy!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> A big day tomorrow - we start reducing the prednisolone! Just a little nerve wracking, but I know what to watch out for, and can increase it again if necessary. Three calendar months since it all started - with everything else that has happened it sometimes feels like half a lifetime.
> 
> Poppy has been much more her usual self over the last week or two - little things like tucking herself in beside me on my chair and snuggling under the duvet at bedtime, as well as enjoying longer walks. The more clement weather certainly helps - she does not like the cold - but I also think she is generally feeling better. Now to see if that continues on a reduced dose of steroids.


JFM, 
You are unbelievably strong and caring! Three months on steroids - increased thirst & at least doubled number of pee runs out, not mentioning the extreme fatigue, panting & whatever side effects steroids caused... You’ve done it all and standing by your girl through thick & thin. I’m sure you have the taper & if, then increase, down pat. Breathe, friend, Poppy is in it with you, Sophie & the cat are cheering on the sidelines. Prayer and slow breath, then keep your caring eyes on her. Steroids are a wonder drugs, but they have their own quirks. Your nervousness is natural, but even across the pound, you have many friends that rout for Poppy and you. Just don’t forget to take care of yourself. Try to catch enough naps (you’re getting up early, but do you sleep or stay up worrying?). Poppy needs you, but you need to be able to replenish spent energy. If it helps, post as often as you need or write private posts. I’ll reply as often as it’s helpful. Good luck for tomorrow.
Will be waiting for your even short updates. Virtual hug to you & pats to girls. I’m severely allergic to cats, but virtual pat to him as well. 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 for both, you and Poppy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good vibes your way !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Take the win! This is positive news, plus, plus you are being so productive, exercising like mad. I watched The Queen’s speech and you are certainly showing the character she knows the country is capable of: being as strong as any generation. “We should take comfort that while we may have more still to endure, better days will return. We will be with our friends again. We will be with our families again. We will meet again.” All the best to Poppy and the crew from Texas.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, being extra cautious and having time on my hands I decided to go down to 3/4 of a tablet for a few days, then the half the vet recommended. Interesting trying to cut up a very tiny tablet into quarters without my contact lenses in...!

Thank you all - I am actually very lucky. I live in a beautiful part of the world, in a biggish house stuffed full of art and craft materials, with my own tiny garden to grow vegetables and flowers and two acres of shared grounds to walk and sit in - plus neighbours to chat to from a safe distance. Thanks to the local community broadband project I have world class internet access, and can at least see and hear my family and friends. And there are fields and paths where we can walk without leashes and wave to dog walking friends. I think of those going through all this in a small flat, perhaps coping with children or a difficult partner, and every venture outside feeling fraught with danger, and I know how very fortunate I am.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Well, being extra cautious and having time on my hands I decided to go down to 3/4 of a tablet for a few days, then the half the vet recommended. Interesting trying to cut up a very tiny tablet into quarters without my contact lenses in...!
> 
> Thank you all - I am actually very lucky. I live in a beautiful part of the world, in a biggish house stuffed full of art and craft materials, with my own tiny garden to grow vegetables and flowers and two acres of shared grounds to walk and sit in - plus neighbours to chat to from a safe distance. Thanks to the local community broadband project I have world class internet access, and can at least see and hear my family and friends. And there are fields and paths where we can walk without leashes and wave to dog walking friends. I think of those going through all this in a small flat, perhaps coping with children or a difficult partner, and every venture outside feeling fraught with danger, and I know how very fortunate I am.


You have a big heart and know how to enjoy what you have, as well as being a compassionate person. Your words warm those around you. Poppy is lucky to have you for her mom.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Rather worrying puddle of extremely dark urine this morning - there was a similar one on the emergency mat a few days ago, but this one was even darker. I have emailed the vet, and will phone later if I have not heard. Poppy is very happy and hungry and bouncy, but brown urine is not a good sign...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all close in my thoughts


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We're here for you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

((((hugs))))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The vet says not to worry too much, but to try and get a urine sample if possible so they can look at it. Easier said than done with a toy dog who flattens herself to the ground to pee! I gave her a little pumpkin as she seemed a bit bunged up, and he thinks it is possible that has coloured her urine. She has also got into something that has now given her the squits, *sigh*. She seems perfectly happy, though, so I shall control my catastrophising as much as I can.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy to see you've regained your sense of humor and that Poppy is feeling as contented as ever.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I hope Poppy is better today. This has been such an ordeal for both of you. I'm sending hugs to you both. Hang in there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks all. I think I have to accept that this is now a chronic condition that can, to a very large extent, be managed successfully but that she is not going to make a complete recovery. Two or three months ago I would have been more than happy with that, but she has done so well I hoped for the moon as well as the stars. As long as I keep everything consistent all is well - any changes, like getting into the cats' food, insufficient water, too much stress, even the new treats my neighbour was giving her, seem enough to cause problems, even if only briefly. Managing my own behaviour is comparatively easy - managing well-meaning neighbours is proving a little more difficult...


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Rather worrying puddle of extremely dark urine this morning - there was a similar one on the emergency mat a few days ago, but this one was even darker. I have emailed the vet, and will phone later if I have not heard. Poppy is very happy and hungry and bouncy, but brown urine is not a good sign...





fjm said:


> The vet says not to worry too much, but to try and get a urine sample if possible so they can look at it. Easier said than done with a toy dog who flattens herself to the ground to pee! I gave her a little pumpkin as she seemed a bit bunged up, and he thinks it is possible that has coloured her urine. She has also got into something that has now given her the squits, *sigh*. She seems perfectly happy, though, so I shall control my catastrophising as much as I can.


Were you able to do the trick with the urine sample? I could never do it for a standard poodle ;0( but you are quite capable, I’m sure you’ll catch it.
Deep breath and Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am still thinking about just how to rig a urine catcher for Poppy - shallow container lid, stick, and lots of tape, perhaps! Or I could just wait for the next puddle on the tiles in the hall...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thinking good thoughts for Poppy (and for you in your quest to catch that urine).

The way you've described your home and community sounds like an absolute dream/fairytale. If there are horses nearby, please don't tell me. I couldn't bear the envy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Horses are just about the only thing lacking, PP. I did consider trying to rent a field close by as a paddock when I moved back here after working near London for years, but I knew it was a fantasy. I couldn't really afford the time or the money to keep even one horse, let alone the two or more needed for their mental health. And I have had to reluctantly accept that I no longer bounce when falling, so cannot ride with any degree of safety. As a 10-year old I imagined the perfect adult life - it was very much what I have now, but of course included ponies too... I did fulfil my childhood dreams for a few years while volunteering in the South Pacific - it was wonderful, but taught me just how much work horses can be!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally got Poppy bathed and clipped today. It has been on the To Do list for weeks but stuff kept happening to make me put it off. It is another rather rough and ready job, as she gets dithery standing for long, but I did manage to scissor her feet with her resting comfortably on my lap, and she looks 100% better than she did. She obviously feels better too, but very tired - I will let her snooze for a while before heading out for a belated walk. Glorious day here - real t-shirt weather for once - so I think she will appreciate feeling cooler!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, getting a fresh haircut helps put some lightness her step. Fresh Poppy girl. Glad you’re getting some t shirt weather to enjoy. It really helps the spirits.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess who celebrated being clean and tidy for the first time in months by finding fox poo and rolling in it?! Oh joy...


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just like my beagle girl! I hope that fix isn’t as bad as opossum.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh my gosh! I suppose dogs don’t appreciate the “fresh” part as much as the removal of extra hair after being groomed. Or was that her way of asking for another bath because they’re so fun? 😬


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She certainly didn't appreciate another bath so soon after the first - so soon, fortunately, that i hadn't yet cleaned the bathroom!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not been on in ages. I am sorry to read of Poppy's issues. The roll in the fox poo shows she still is an adorable little scamp. She has so much joie de vivre hopefully she will beat this.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Poppy is still being Poppy. Rolling in fox poo. Oh no! Glad she's feeling better. And glad she doesn't smell like fox poo anymore.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was due to have a check up and more blood tests next week - I emailed her vet and we have agreed it is not urgent, and can wait a few weeks to see if lock down restrictions ease. Updating him on how she is made me realise once again how much she has improved since those terrifying days less than four months ago, when a couple of teaspoonfuls of food and a hundred yards of walking were her limit. Now she reminds me half an hour before every meal and licks her bowl clean four times a day, jumps into the car for walks and is still trotting happily after a mile and a half, and is bright and happy and bouncy and snuggly and full-on Poppy. There may be trouble ahead - there usually is - but I feel we have weathered the storm for the time being, and want to thank you all for your support during the rough patches and cheering on through the good. 

Today, weather permitting, we are going to go on a Small Adventure, and try to get a walk along the shore as part of picking up a click-and-collect grocery order (I cannot tell a lie - it is more gin and prosecco than groceries...!). We have not ventured further than the walk by the river in the village for the last 6 weeks, but I think a walk somewhere else on the way back from shopping is permissible, and it would be lovely to see the sea.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope you enjoy your walk. I am glad Poppy is back being Poppy. That was something I needed to read today. I hope you do get to the sea. It sounds lovely.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raise a glass of that prosecco to sweet Poppy! What a fighter she's been, with your expert care. Always happy to see an update.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Poppy was due to have a check up and more blood tests next week - I emailed her vet and we have agreed it is not urgent, and can wait a few weeks to see if lock down restrictions ease. Updating him on how she is made me realise once again how much she has improved since those terrifying days less than four months ago, when a couple of teaspoonfuls of food and a hundred yards of walking were her limit. Now she reminds me half an hour before every meal and licks her bowl clean four times a day, jumps into the car for walks and is still trotting happily after a mile and a half, and is bright and happy and bouncy and snuggly and full-on Poppy. There may be trouble ahead - there usually is - but I feel we have weathered the storm for the time being, and want to thank you all for your support during the rough patches and cheering on through the good.
> 
> Today, weather permitting, we are going to go on a Small Adventure, and try to get a walk along the shore as part of picking up a click-and-collect grocery order (I cannot tell a lie - it is more gin and prosecco than groceries...!). We have not ventured further than the walk by the river in the village for the last 6 weeks, but I think a walk somewhere else on the way back from shopping is permissible, and it would be lovely to see the sea.


So good to hear that Poppy became herself! How was the walk by the sea? I’m sure both girls enjoyed it and hope you breathed deep the fresh sea air.
It’s your turn now to relax with the glass of your choice and rest. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We did get our walk, and it was lovely if a little damp with drizzly rain - good to see big skies even with cloud and sea mist, and the rain meant there were very few other people there (all walking dogs - only dog walkers go out in the rain round here!). Just after we got back to the car the heavens opened and it poured, followed by hail, so just as well we didn't stay any longer. It was also good to see Poppy enjoying walking despite the weather - last time we did that particular walk I stopped part way to let her have a rest, and turned back to the car early even then. Yesterday she was sniffing and trotting and going to see what Sophy had found and could easily have walked much further had the weather permitted.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> We did get our walk, and it was lovely if a little damp with drizzly rain - good to see big skies even with cloud and sea mist, and the rain meant there were very few other people there (all walking dogs - only dog walkers go out in the rain round here!). Just after we got back to the car the heavens opened and it poured, followed by hail, so just as well we didn't stay any longer. It was also good to see Poppy enjoying walking despite the weather - last time we did that particular walk I stopped part way to let her have a rest, and turned back to the car early even then. Yesterday she was sniffing and trotting and going to see what Sophy had found and could easily have walked much further had the weather permitted.


I’m sorry to hear the weather didn’t cooperate with your venture to the sea. Thankfully you made it to the car in what sounds like the nick of time. But reading about Poppy’s progress is like the rainbow after the rain. She is a fighter, that little girl! Pray none of you got sniffles after that walk. Keep dry, warm and safe.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> We did get our walk, and it was lovely if a little damp with drizzly rain - good to see big skies even with cloud and sea mist, and the rain meant there were very few other people there (all walking dogs - only dog walkers go out in the rain round here!). Just after we got back to the car the heavens opened and it poured, followed by hail, so just as well we didn't stay any longer. It was also good to see Poppy enjoying walking despite the weather - last time we did that particular walk I stopped part way to let her have a rest, and turned back to the car early even then. Yesterday she was sniffing and trotting and going to see what Sophy had found and could easily have walked much further had the weather permitted.


I’ve been under the weather and haven’t checked the forum for couple of weeks. Try as I might, I haven’t found any more of your posts about Poppy, since 14 days ago. How are you girls?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are well, thanks Mick. Poppy continues to enjoy longer and longer walks, and is delightfully bouncy. Sophy would like to go even further, so we are continuing to increase the distance a little every few days - the aim is to get back to averaging 3 miles a day in a month or two.


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

So, glad to read your news! Poppy is trying so hard! My prayers for more doggy steps taken forward and for you to endure taking them on the longer trips. Please, jot few words whenever you are up to it. Be safe and enjoy your girls.


----------

